# East Canyon



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Headed up East Canyon to see if I could stumble on some trout for dinner. Only took 30 minutes to get my 4 slimmer's (bank fishing) Tossed them on ice in the cooler and headed down the canyon back home. 


Sure was nice and cool! 63 degrees and a good chop on the water.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, what's a "slimmer"?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

SLIMMERS????? I’m sure you mean trout.
Also, where’s the pic?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, Trout is what I call Slimmer's. 

Ray, I didn't take any pics. (don't even know how to upload them on the site if I had taken one) I did take a pic of the filet and fresh garden vegies on a Dixie paper plate just before I ate it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Yes, Trout is what I call Slimmer's.
> 
> Ray, I didn't take any pics. (don't even know how to upload them on the site if I had taken one) I did take a pic of the filet and fresh garden vegies on a Dixie paper plate just before I ate it.


Slimmers is a strange word, especially to be naming trout. ??? I just can't for the life of me make a connection. I Googled it up and all I got was latex girdles.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Slimers have always been catfish. Catch one and you will know why... a dead channel cat will make slime for hours it seems.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Yes, Trout is what I call Slimmer's.


Huh, I always thought the trout at East Canyon were in pretty good shape.

I might call the Scofield trout "slimmers" however.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The fish were in great shape! 16-20" average is what I normally see up there. I call them slimmer's because they are slimy, not like a warm water fish. (perch, bass, walleye.)


Taking the neighbor up Wednesday evening to see if I can whisper some on the line for the smoker. 


Dallan is spot on with the catfish description.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> The fish were in great shape! 16-20" average is what I normally see up there. I call them slimmer's because they are slimy, not like a warm water fish. (perch, bass, walleye.)
> 
> Taking the neighbor up Wednesday evening to see if I can whisper some on the line for the smoker.
> 
> Dallan is spot on with the catfish description.


Uh, OK. Glad to hear the fish were in good shape.

BTW, this may help.

1. "Slimer"; Derogatory term for trout. (One "m")
2. "Slimmer"; Term in the English language for less fat or heavy.

A similar problem occurs in guys describing Lake Powells most popular sport fish. However, when one messes that one up, the wife might get really upset.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the English lesson Catherder! Good to see someone is monitoring the posts for proper grammar etc. Guess we all aren't journalists. 


I think I'll just stop posting on the forums and go back to kicking horse turds in the pasture. Some folks really know how to be a stick in the mud.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the report Taxidermist. I’ve never fished East Canyon But my boys are set on hitting east canyon for a quick fishing trip tomorrow. Any recommendations on what to use and how to fish it? Lures, worms, top, bottom? We will be fishing from the bank. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I was wondering about slimmer too but figured you meant slimer


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the PM Taxidermist. We spent a couple hours out fishing but only caught 1 little smallmouth bass - Though my son was excited to add a new species to his catch list. We had 5 poles going and tried some fishing top, some fishing bottom, some worms, some power bait, some lures. I did have to constantly remind my kids if they wanted to catch fish they needed to have their line in the water. Sometimes I think they like casting more than fishing. All and all they all seemed to have fun so we must’ve done something right. If I can teach my kids to love fishing even when we aren’t catching anything I count that as a huge success.


----------

